# HOW TO ADD NOTES TO iPOD?



## kerthivasan (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Guyz.
I Have A 2g.b Ipod And Can U Tell Me How Can I Add Notes To It?

Can I Add Pdf Documents Too?


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 20, 2007)

the way is near the 9th picture(somewhere around there)
*www.apple.com/support/ipod101/maximize/2/

i don't know about pdf's


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 20, 2007)

U can store pdfs as much as u can store it on a pen drive, U cant access them (read,view them) on ipod.


----------

